# Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action cannot be



## princeofnam (May 30, 2009)

I get the following error when i try to rightclick the Taskbar internet icon and hit "repair"

"Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action cannot be completed: Renewing your IP address"

unfortunately I'm speaking on behalf of my little cousins both of whom I'm trying to help on the internet.

I've researched this tip
--

Open Services... 
Start | Run | Type: services.msc | Click OK | 
Scroll down to and double click DNS Client | Set to Automatic under Startup 
type | 
Click the Apply button | Click the Start button | When it starts click OK 

Do the same for DHCP Client. 
Do the same for Remote Procedure Call (RPC). 

When done, close Services. 
--
I plan to call them tonight to ask them to do that, but if that doesn't work, i'd like to have a few other back up fixes I can tell them to try over the phone. If anyone has any idea's i'd be very appreciative.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Click on Start => in Quick search type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

==============================
From the troublesome computer verify that all your network services are Started from Control Panel=> Performance & Maintenance=> Admin Tools=> Services: 
•	COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) 
•	Computer Browser 
•	DHCP Client 
•	DNS Client 
•	Network Connections 
•	Network Location Awareness 
•	Remote Procedure Call (RPC) 
•	Server 
•	TCP/IP Netbios helper 
•	Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
•	WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista wireless configurations only) 
•	Workstation


----------



## princeofnam (May 30, 2009)

OS: Windows XP
Taskbar Internet Icon: the wireless icon next to the time in the bottom right
type of connection: not sure, cable perhaps from verizon
problem: limited to no connectivity and thus no internet
their network: USB wireless adapter (linksys wireless-g) to a router


----------



## princeofnam (May 30, 2009)

could Avira be conflicting with the internet?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Tell your cousin to unplug the USB wireless network adapter and this time plug it in to a different USB Port in his computer.

What's his computer's Operating System?

=====================
Also have him do this:
Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's how.


----------



## princeofnam (May 30, 2009)

windows xp if that helps.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands, each followed by the Enter key:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------

